# Newbie here: Suggestions needed and welcomed!



## Restless (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello all! :bigsmile:

Im sure that as time goes on, I will ask more important and technical questions, but to start, I figured I'd keep it light. I thought it might be fun to hear what others think....(ahem, please be nice, haha. If you think its lame, just pass us by. Thanks.)

Anyway, I want to ask everyone for some helpful suggestions and ideas as to what we can name our theater. My husband and I are at a stalemate. :hissyfit:

We've had a home theater now for a couple of years now but are currently in the middle of a remodel where I wanted to add a small marquee. With this in mind, we need to finally name the theater. After 2 years of trying, we havent been able to come up with anything that isnt lame. We dont want to use our family name, so its become harder to find a uniquely creative name, maybe something lighthearted, possibly comical, whimsical, or taken from a movie. We are just so blocked and its gotten to the annoying point. :explode:


Without knowing us, heres some info that might help:

1 - We love most movies of course, action, drama, animated, comedy, but the fantasy movies like LOTR, with plenty of creatures, dragons, and sword fights are our favorites. The room will have some of this type of decor in it.

2 - The house that the room is a part of is a very woodsy, rustic, loft style home, so terminoligy about forests, trees or wildlife could work well.

3 - My nickname is Restless, if someone can come up with something there. 


So please throw your suggestions at me so that we might finally name our theater. Lets have some fun with it and please be nice. raying:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Howdy Restless and welcome to the Shack! Good to see another Alabamian. :bigsmile: Where ya at in Bama?

Since you don't have actually photos of the theater here in the Gallery, I am going to move this to the Design and Construction forum. Be sure to toss us some pics this way if you have time. :T

We named our theater room after the road we live on... Cedar Creek Cinema.

Restless Stars Cinema
Restless Star-lite Cinema
Restless Star Theater

Have you guys come up with anything at all? :dontknow:


----------



## Restless (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions Sonny! 

We live in central Alabama and absolutely love it!! They arent lying when they say 'Alabama the Beautiful' ! 

I have photos of what our theater looked like before we tore it apart for the remodel, but I dont have them uploaded to show. I will take new pics of the remodeled theater and get them uploaded maybe within a few weeks. We should have everything done by then, except the theater seating...that will have to wait on more funds, haha. 

I'm getting excited though, can ya tell? :bigsmile:


----------



## Restless (Mar 14, 2008)

Ooops, looks like I spelled your name wrong 

Sorry Sonnie!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:

What will be the price for giving you your theater name??? ... :bigsmile:

You can order your sign to read: *"The Restless Stage"* :T:T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Restless and welcome..

Since you are a fan of LOTR and a have some of the appropriate decor..Plus your room has a rustic woodsy look about it.. My suggestion would be to name your theatre..

*The Gandorf Theater*..


----------



## Restless (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions, they were very helpful.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Restless said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, they were very helpful.


ANd the winner was .... addle: :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... what it be? :foottap:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I am afraid so many good suggestions will have Restless Choiceless for a while :bigsmile:

Welcome Restless, it is the first time I see such a concern in all these years HT readings, thank you for bringing up such a subject :T


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Yeah... what it be? :foottap:


LOL :rofl:

Restless,
Beware!! Sonnie is well know for being dangerous when upset. You don't wanna be banned, do you!! :unbelievable::rofl2:


----------



## Restless (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, for better or worse, we took your suggestions as well as dozens we got from friends and came up with "The Watch Tower Cinema".


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

You didn't use my suggestion ... :sad: :sob: 


Congratulations!!! :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I like that... nice. :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Good choice..:T


----------

